# Leisure battery charge



## veefer (Mar 6, 2010)

just bought fiat granduca 1996 model. should the leisure battery charge from mains hook up? Sounds like a dumb question i know, but i am new to this game. thank you.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Welcome to MHF!

Yes 

If you tell us the evidence why you think it is not, and what you have tried to make it do so, no doubt someone will be back with more! 

Dave


----------



## veefer (Mar 6, 2010)

bought new leisure battery the old one not holding charge. when it was hooked up to mains on the van i could not detect an increase in voltage with a multimeter. thanks


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Very obvious I know but is the charger switched on?
I had a problem with my leisure battery when I first bought my present van - I had inadvertently switched off the charger  

Clive


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

If connecting up to mains does not cause the voltage on the leisure battery to rise to about 13V I would check in the following order:
(1) Are all switches ON to the battery charger? Is the trip that protects the charger in the On position. Switch off and firmly on. Thy can seem to be On but actually Off.
(2) Fuses in order. There is probably an in line fuse near the battery box.
(3) Is there a switch on the control panel switching between leisure battery and cab battery. On some vans if it is in the cab position the leisure battery will not charge properly.
If all these checks do not help you are into more specialist territory. There may be a fuse in the charger.
When mains is disconnected start the engine. Does the leisure battery voltage rise? If it does the charging from the alternator is OK.


----------



## veefer (Mar 6, 2010)

*Leisure bat charge*

Thanks all for your help so far. Still no rise in voltage when hooked up too mains. :? :?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well, at risk of repeating earlier posts, I am afraid we are not telepathic. Which of the above have you tried and not tried?

Dave


----------



## veefer (Mar 6, 2010)

*bat charge*

checked all fuses including one next to leisure bat. only switch i can see that may be relevant says 12v gen, but as far as i can see that just activates 12v lights inside. No sign of a charger. Thanks all.


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Not the same van as yours but my battery charger is in an underseat locker immediately adjacent to the leisure battery which is under the driver seat.There is an on/off switch on the battery charger.There is a green light on the Zig control panel illuminated when charger is on.

Clive


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I fear that you need professional help but suggest that if it will take more than a day or so you take out the leisure battery and put it on charge or there is a risk hat you will need another one.


----------



## veefer (Mar 6, 2010)

*bat charge*

Thanks safariboy think i will need professional help after this can recommend a good shrink!


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Best of luck - I hope it turns out to be a simple job. Often major problems come down to an obscure fuse or switch in the wrong place!


----------

